# HELP, Whats the longest your queen as been pregnant?



## TrinityWitch (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi guys, my bengal queen looks ready to pop. But no signs of labour.

She is on day 66, when i called the vets she said wait until day 70, if she as still not had them to call them back.

Bella is a silver bengal, and is 13 months old. This is her first litter. I can see pleanty of movement still... have seen them move for the last 3 weeks. She had some food this morning but sicked it up soon after. She is resting in her box, sometimes laid on her side, sometimes layed normal.

Bella is a very timid cat to say the least so im monitoring her from a distance.

Whats the longest you have had a queen go?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

My Rosie went to 70 days with her first litter but there were only two kittens so she wasn't very big. I was at the point of 'I'll be calling the vet in the morning' when she had them that night. This time she went 67 days with a singleton.


----------



## TrinityWitch (Sep 17, 2012)

I can feel at least 3 in there, and she is very big. To the point it looks like her back legs are buckleing under the weight lol 

Thanks for replying, nice to know others go a long time.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Day 69 with a singleton, I wouldn't allow them to go over 70.

Slightly OT, I was looking at your website and noticed no health listings for the cats. You should add their HCM status and date of scan, along with their PRA/PK-def results. Helps people know you've done the required tests for healthy kittens, along with those interested in your boy you've advertised for outside work.


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

My girl was the same as lynn's wait till 70 days then if nothing see the vet.

Hope all goes well with kittening.


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

TrinityWitch said:


> Hi guys, my bengal queen looks ready to pop. But no signs of labour.
> 
> She is on day 66, when i called the vets she said wait until day 70, if she as still not had them to call them back.
> 
> ...


Did you look at the link I sent you for the forum with all the bengal breeders that can help you with breeding and colours?



spotty cats said:


> Day 69 with a singleton, I wouldn't allow them to go over 70.
> 
> Slightly OT, I was looking at your website and noticed no health listings for the cats. You should add their HCM status and date of scan, along with their PRA/PK-def results. Helps people know you've done the required tests for healthy kittens, along with those interested in your boy you've advertised for outside work.


Yes I thought that to, it says that you are experienced breedersw but dont know simple colours in the breed you are breeding, have you have the health tests on all of your cats that spotty has said? You said that you have no mentor either, and it also says on your site that you stud out your boy and sell for breeding?? How do you do this and support the people coming / buying from you if you dont know basic breeding, colours etc?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_good luck let us know when she has them,hope all goes well. _


----------



## TrinityWitch (Sep 17, 2012)

catlove844 said:


> Did you look at the link I sent you for the forum with all the bengal breeders that can help you with breeding and colours?
> 
> Yes I thought that to, it says that you are experienced breedersw but dont know simple colours in the breed you are breeding, have you have the health tests on all of your cats that spotty has said? You said that you have no mentor either, and it also says on your site that you stud out your boy and sell for breeding?? How do you do this and support the people coming / buying from you if you dont know basic breeding, colours etc?


All the cats have had relivant testing either by myself or by the previous breeder. I have applied for a tica mentor but the breeders i have bought my cats from, plus my vets are always happy to help. As for colours...well we all have to start somewhere! This is still something i am learning and why i joined here and the other forum you suggested. However it appears to me that if you ask a question the answer is you should already know. Not helpful at all. I have seen this response a few times now on here, which leads me to belive that some folks on here are only here to tell others that they should already know. I guess this is only a place for those that know everything and not those starting out.

Above was a simple question on how long other peoples queens have gone. I have already contacted my vet as i said, also contacted my breeder freiends, however i thought it would be nice to ask on here just incase it could help others in a simular situation. I never thought the question would take a different route and end up with (if your expierenced you should know all of this) WE NEVER STOP LEARNING and those who ask learn faster.

Forgive me, but answerring a question is much more helpful than asuming that my cats have not been tested or i know nothing just cos i cant wrap my head around colours.

Hope i have not hurt anyones feelings

Kindest regards as always


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Iv had a girl go to day 75 the vet thought she may have held the sperm for a few days.This was a singleton litter.


----------



## TrinityWitch (Sep 17, 2012)

She as just had a litter of 5, 2 white ones? 2 silvers and 1 brown marble  She did not have a good start to having them, and we had to clip the cord on all 5 as instructed by our vets, but im pleased to say all 5 are nursing fine now thank god.

Her last one was 20 mins ago.. still not sure atm if there are any more in there, i will check once a hour as past.

Thank you for all the very kind replies xxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_congratulations, pictures please when you have time._


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

I think I speak for everyone when I say... Pictures please


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes piccys please cant wait to see the white ones.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

congratulations. i'm so glad all the little ones are feeding well. totally agree with everyoine else - we need to see pictures for our 'kitten fix'


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations on your new arrivals :thumbup: Hope mum and babies are all doing well


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

TrinityWitch said:


> All the cats have had relivant testing either by myself or by the previous breeder. I have applied for a tica mentor but the breeders i have bought my cats from, plus my vets are always happy to help. As for colours...well we all have to start somewhere! This is still something i am learning and why i joined here and the other forum you suggested. However it appears to me that if you ask a question the answer is you should already know. Not helpful at all. I have seen this response a few times now on here, which leads me to belive that some folks on here are only here to tell others that they should already know. I guess this is only a place for those that know everything and not those starting out.
> 
> Above was a simple question on how long other peoples queens have gone. I have already contacted my vet as i said, also contacted my breeder freiends, however i thought it would be nice to ask on here just incase it could help others in a simular situation. I never thought the question would take a different route and end up with (if your expierenced you should know all of this) WE NEVER STOP LEARNING and those who ask learn faster.
> 
> ...


I dont breed, I rescue  and I never assumed anything the above poster asked about tests, so I asked to. not alot of bengal breeders seem to be HCM scanning as its about 200-800 per year per cat from what I have read and it goes on a website to say that it is done, I didnt see your name on it so I asked, your people buying kittens will ask to.

I looked at the pictures of the kittens, I dont breed bengals but I can tell that there are 2 snows, which you call white, as they are born pure white. silvers and browns, therefore both parents carry snow. I know this just through going on forums, and again I dont breed 

Did you visit the bengal website? As I said there are expereienced bengal breeders on there that can help you with these questions


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

TrinityWitch said:


> All the cats have had relivant testing either by myself or by the previous breeder. I have applied for a tica mentor but the breeders i have bought my cats from, plus my vets are always happy to help. As for colours...well we all have to start somewhere!


Wonderful your cats have been health tested. All good Bengal breeders over here put the HCM results and other tests on their website, along with pedigrees and the full pedigree name of cats not just a pet name.

HCM is done yearly, or every other year. It's not a once off.

If you've got help from the breeders of your cats then you do have mentors, people to go to for advice.

And while yes, everyone starts somewhere with genetics it's generally a good idea to have the basics down, Bengals don't come in many colours either which makes it easier than other breeds. 
Colour testing your cats also makes things easier, you know what is and isn't possible from a mating.

I am sorry if I upset you, I was just concerned you may not be aware of the health risks of your chosen breed as there's nothing on your website saying that you are - which is unusual.


----------

